# Video of Tiger in Sioux Falls at the AKC show...



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

He is a goofy boy sometimes! Mental and physical maturity come in time, right?  In all seriousness, he is not always this nuts! But, it happens!  You should have seen him last weekend - very focused!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He can't be perfect every time or he wouldn't be poodly. Poodles are supposed to be a tad goofy! Today at a UKC show, the judge used a clicker to gain Bonnie's attention. Little did he know that was an invitation to play.  

He looks gorgeous. Even teenage antics can't hide that.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Handsome Baby!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

He's a looker, that's for sure!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

One thing I noticed - The ring is really small. Poodles need more room to show off. I bet if that ring was twice the size they would have really gotten a good look at them.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree with Outwest. I am shocked at the size of a lot of the rings in the US. When I watched Westminster, I could not believe how tiny the ring was for Standards.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Most rings have been small. Combined with his long legs things can get awkward!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

hey, cm! he's a joy to watch. his playfulness just makes you smile. he's so beautiful...how many more points does he need to finish? i'm sure you are enjoying this journey. best of luck!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

He is so dang gorgeous, I am so happy for you to have gotten this boy! I bet you are enjoying the whole process, except for the missing him part.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Simply stunning...such a pretty boy.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Jessie's Mom said:


> hey, cm! he's a joy to watch. his playfulness just makes you smile. he's so beautiful...how many more points does he need to finish? i'm sure you are enjoying this journey. best of luck!


He needs just TWO single points! He has 13 points (you need 15 to be a CH) including 3 majors (which are wins in which *at least* 3 points were earned. Also, of the 15 points, only need _two_ need to be majors to be a CH. He has 3, which is a bonus in my book!). This weekend is his final weekend showing as a puppy. He shows Wed-Sunday. Fingers crossed! There are majors, so he could finish with another major.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Best of luck to you CM. Wouldn't it be wonderful to get him finished before he has to go into his CC? Fingers crossed!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I :love2: Tiger!


----------

